# /etc/fstab error?



## thceed (Jul 29, 2003)

Hello, 
New to Linux and I just started using Mandrake 9.1 two weeks ago. I have noticed during the boot up that I get an error(?) regarding the mount:

mount: can't find /proc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

I have searched to find a soultion to this, but the only one I have found recomended adding:

mount /dev/_device_ /mnt/_mount_directory_

I am a bit confused, as i thought /proc is not a device file?

Well anyways, here's what are listed in the /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab files:

/dev/fstab:

/dev/hdb5 / reiserfs notail 1 1
/dev/hdb1 /boot reiserfs notail 1 2
/dev/hdb8 /home reiserfs notail 1 2
none /mnt/cdrom supermount dev=/dev/scd0,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
none /mnt/cdrom2 supermount dev=/dev/hdd,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
none /mnt/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,sync,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c vfat iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hda5 /mnt/win_d vfat iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hda6 /mnt/win_e vfat iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hdb9 /tmp reiserfs notail 1 2
/dev/hdb7 /usr reiserfs notail 1 2
/dev/hdb10 /var reiserfs notail 1 2
/dev/hdb11 /var/www reiserfs notail 1 2
/dev/hdb6 swap swap defaults 0 0

/etc/mtab:

/dev/hdb5 / reiserfs rw,notail 0 0
none /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs rw 0 0
none /dev devfs rw 0 0
/dev/hdb1 /boot reiserfs rw,notail 0 0
/dev/hdb8 /home reiserfs rw,notail 0 0
none /mnt/cdrom supermount ro,dev=/dev/scd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
none /mnt/cdrom2 supermount ro,dev=/dev/hdd,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
none /mnt/floppy supermount rw,sync,dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c vfat rw,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hda5 /mnt/win_d vfat rw,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hda6 /mnt/win_e vfat rw,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
/dev/hdb9 /tmp reiserfs rw,notail 0 0
/dev/hdb7 /usr reiserfs rw,notail 0 0
/dev/hdb10 /var reiserfs rw,notail 0 0
/dev/hdb11 /var/www reiserfs rw,notail 0 0

I believe that /proc should be listed in there and since it's not, why is it not there and how do I go about adding it?


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

/proc is a "pseudo-filesystem" -- instead of being some portion of disk space, it is actually an interface into the kernel. You're right, though, that it should be in /etc/fstab. Here's what the entry should look like:

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

You can add it manually (using any text editor that appeals to you). It isn't critical AAFAIK) where it appears in /etc/fstab.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's where MDK put mine:

```
/dev/hda1 / ext3 defaults 1 1
none /dev/pts devpts mode=0620 0 0
/dev/hda6 /home ext3 defaults 1 2
/dev/hdb	/mnt/cdrom	auto  noauto,ro,user	0 0
/dev/scd0	/mnt/cdrom2	auto noauto,ro,user	0 0
/dev/hdd	/mnt/floppy	auto  noauto,user	0 0
/dev/fd0	/mnt/floppy2	auto  noauto,user	0 0
#earth:/home/user /mnt/nfs nfs defaults 0 0
none /proc proc defaults 0 0
/dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
```
lynch


----------



## thceed (Jul 29, 2003)

Kudos to both of you! I am a happy camper ! 

lynch, just out of curiosity...why did you pick poopsmith as your avatar?


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Too many dancing Strong Bads
lynch


----------



## thceed (Jul 29, 2003)

Hehe, but you know Strong Bad can shake his booty like no one can! Shaking what his mama gave him with authority! LOL


----------

